# Export car to UK



## Ember (21 May 2012)

I am going to sell my car to my daughter. She lives in the UK, has anyone had experience in selling a car in the UK. I would like to know what has to be done, forms to be completed etc. I am selling it to my daughter so I want to register the car in the UK and pay any taxes etc that may be due. 
I would be very grateful to hear about else’s experience.


----------



## seantheman (21 May 2012)

It shouldn't make economic sense to export the car to the Uk. Vrt has already been paid on the car here so your daughter should get a similar car with similar mileage far cheaper in the Uk. That's not even considering the cost of ferries,fares etc.


----------



## HappyBudda (22 May 2012)

Go to http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motorin...hicle/ImportingAndExportingAVehicle/index.htmIt is then just a matter of calling into any DVLA office with your downloaded forms where they are extremely helpful and the process is quite painless. It will only cost about £150 to import it and you will need to pay tax there and then before you can drive it legally.  After 5 days or so you will get your Registration number which yo bring to any roadside cr accessory shop and they will make them in 10 mins.

I needed a certificate of conformity fo rmy car to prove it conforms to British standards.  I also needed a new speedo as mine was in kph instead of mph.

What she could do is insure it in ireland on a pay monthly basis, arrange with them so that she is covered in england for a month or so and get it sorted then


----------



## bazermc (22 May 2012)

Also will probably need a UK MOT certificate before it can be registered with the DVLA


----------



## Leo (22 May 2012)

What kind of car is it? Year/mileage? Your daughter will almost certainly get a better deal shopping over there unless you propose just giving her the car.


----------



## Time (22 May 2012)

HappyBudda said:


> Go to http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motorin...hicle/ImportingAndExportingAVehicle/index.htmIt is then just a matter of calling into any DVLA office with your downloaded forms where they are extremely helpful and the process is quite painless. It will only cost about £150 to import it and you will need to pay tax there and then before you can drive it legally.  After 5 days or so you will get your Registration number which yo bring to any roadside cr accessory shop and they will make them in 10 mins.
> 
> I needed a certificate of conformity fo rmy car to prove it conforms to British standards.  *I also needed a new speedo as mine was in kph instead of mph.*
> 
> What she could do is insure it in ireland on a pay monthly basis, arrange with them so that she is covered in england for a month or so and get it sorted then


Changing the speedo is a crippling cost and makes the whole deal not worth doing.


bazermc said:


> Also will probably need a UK MOT certificate before it can be registered with the DVLA


You do. 

Also you need UK insurance before DVLA will using a number and tax disc.


----------



## bazermc (22 May 2012)

Time said:


> Also you need UK insurance before DVLA will using a number and tax disc.


 
Yes, and if I remember correctly, getting UK insurance on an Irish registered car is a pain.  Its a bit of a chicken and egg situation, you cant really get insurance until the car is UK registered and you cant register the car until you have UK insurance


----------



## Time (22 May 2012)

Adrian Flux will insure you on the VIN for 30 days. Costs a lot though.


----------



## Ember (22 May 2012)

Leo said:


> What kind of car is it? Year/mileage? Your daughter will almost certainly get a better deal shopping over there unless you propose just giving her the car.


 
That is what I thought too. The car is a 2007 Mini one and the best offer I got in Ireland was half the average sale price in the UK, for an equivalent car. It is very difficult to sell a car in Ireland and as far as I can see, the prices are higher in the UK.
Thanks for all the replies, the insurance seems to be the most difficult issue. I may have to park the car for a few weeks while I get the documentation sorted out.


----------



## Time (23 May 2012)

Off the road mind you.


----------



## Leo (23 May 2012)

Ember said:


> It is very difficult to sell a car in Ireland and as far as I can see, the prices are higher in the UK.


 
I don't think it's any more difficult to sell here. Prices are actually higer here than in the UK. But the base price for cars here is also a lot higer. You could buy a new Mini One in the UK for £12k/€14.5, here they start at €19k


----------



## Ember (23 May 2012)

Leo said:


> I don't think it's any more difficult to sell here. Prices are actually higer here than in the UK. But the base price for cars here is also a lot higer. You could buy a new Mini One in the UK for £12k/€14.5, here they start at €19k


 
I had a look at autotrader.co.uk again today and a similar car was priced on average at £5900 (€7600 at today's exchange rate at my bank). The best price that I was offered was €5900. The car is in perfect condition, so I would prefer to sell it to my daughter than give it away for such a low price. 
Could I get a refund of part of my Vehicle Registration Tax if I re-register the car in the UK?.


----------



## mandelbrot (23 May 2012)

Ember said:


> Could I get a refund of part of my Vehicle Registration Tax if I re-register the car in the UK?.


 
Why would you be able to? The clue is in the name of the tax - it's a Vehicle Registration Tax, payable on registration of the vehicle. What you choose to do with it afterwards is up to you. It'd be like asking for some of the stamp duty back on your house because you've decided to emigrate.


----------



## Time (23 May 2012)

It was announced that VRT would be refunded if a vehicle was exported.


----------



## mandelbrot (23 May 2012)

Time said:


> It was announced that VRT would be refunded if a vehicle was exported.



Oh wow, so it was! :

"135D.—(1) The Commissioners may repay to a person an amount calculated in accordance with this section of vehicle registration tax based on the open market selling price of a vehicle which has been removed from the State, where— (a) the vehicle is a category M1 vehicle, (b) the vehicle has been registered under section 131 and the vehicle registration  tax has been paid, (c) the vehicle was, immediately prior to being so removed, registered under section 131, (d) within 30 days prior to being so removed— (i) the vehicle and any documentation to which paragraph (b) or (c) relates, and (ii) where applicable, a valid test certificate (within the meaning of the Road Traffic (National Car Test) Regulations 2003 (S.I. No.
405 of 2003)) in respect of the vehicle, have been examined by a competent person and all relevant matters have been found by that person to be in order, (e) at the time of examination to which paragraph (d) relates, the open market selling price of the vehicle (being the price to which subsection (2) relates) is not less than €2,000, and (f) the requirements of subsection (3) have been complied with. 

(2) The amount of vehicle registration tax to be repaid shall be calculated by reference to the open market selling price (being that price as determined by the Commissioners) of the vehicle at the time of the examination referred to in subsection (1)(d). 

(3) A claim for repayment for an amount of vehicle registration tax under this section shall be made in such manner and in such form as may be approved by the Commissioners for that purpose and shall be accompanied by— (a) documentation to prove to the satisfaction of the Commissioners that the vehicle was removed from the State within
30 days of its examination under this section, and (b) proof that the vehicle has subsequently been registered in another Member State or has been permanently exported outside the European Union. 

(4) The amount of vehicle registration tax calculated for repayment under this section in  respect of a vehicle shall be reduced to take account of— (a) the net  amount of any remission or repayment of that tax previously allowed on  the vehicle under this Chapter, and (b) an administration charge of €500. 

(5) Any repayment of vehicle registration tax under this section shall be to  the person named, at the time of the examination referred to in subsection  (1)(d), on the registration certificate issued in accordance with section 131(5)(a).”


----------



## Ember (23 May 2012)

This is great news, more forms to fill out but the refund must be worth a few Euro. There is a whopping €500 fee though !!!
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Leo (24 May 2012)

Ember said:


> I had a look at autotrader.co.uk again today and a similar car was priced on average at £5900 (€7600 at today's exchange rate at my bank). The best price that I was offered was €5900.


 
Was the €5900 as part of a trade in, a private sale, or a sale to a garage? Big differences between those options, sale to a garage returing the lowest amount, so make sure you're comparing like with like. £5,900 will get you a  2006, and quite a few 2007 1.6s with less than 50k on the clock in the UK, the cheapest 2006 on CBG is €8k.


----------

